# Computer Scrap Gold Recovery With Ultrasonic - VIDEO



## kadriver (Dec 16, 2016)

Here's another video of me trying to shake the gold foils off of some trimmed circuit card fingers with an ultrasonic cleaner. It fails miserably. But the ending was a surprise for me:

https://youtu.be/606hyxDM63g

Thank you!

kadriver


----------



## gcdrummer02 (Dec 16, 2016)

I like that you showed the difference on an unrefined bead, but I noticed that it also created as many questions as it answered.


----------



## kadriver (Dec 20, 2016)

I was puzzled about it myself.

I still have the 1.9 gram bead.

I'll do some acid tests to try and get a karat number to put to it.

Then maybe I'll refine it to see what the actual yield really is.

kadriver


----------

